

Ask HN: Language Recommendations for a Manga Organizing Program? - EwanG

I am getting tired of having to wait until I have a day I can afford to waste to organize my last several weeks of reading for archival purposes. I have a specific directory on my HD, and then each series has a sub-directory under that. I then have another directory where I keep the "read" folders. Conceptually I need to walk the read list, find a name that matches a directory in the archive directory within the folder name (usually the folder name will be longer due to group and other designations) from the read list, rename the read list folder to follow my personal convention (&#60;Series Name&#62;&#60;space&#62;&#60;"ch"&#62;&#60;space&#62;Chapter #&#62;), and then move it to the archive directory on my HD. Ideally also copy it at that point to my Backup Archive HD (which has an identical archive directory structure).<p>I know I "could" do this in C++ or Python (or any number of other languages), but it's been a while since I've done any file manipulation programming. So wondering if there's anything out there that would be more "ideal" for writing such a program?
======
stonemetal
I think Consistent Ordering Blocktransfer Ontology Language would be a perfect
fit for this task. COBOL was designed with transferring data that has a strong
ordering, like book chapters, while tracking its Ontological state like read
or unread as its primary focus.

All joking aside pushing data around a HD with little to no calculation sounds
like the job of a scripting language. Go for which ever you prefer. If you are
on an Apple you might try their automator program it is a visual scripting
tool that is good at doing little file transforms like that.

~~~
EwanG
As much as I hate to admit it, I learned two languages on punch cards -
Fortran and Cobol. I'm sure there is a Cobol implementation for Windows out
there somewhere, but is there actually an open source one? It might almost be
fun to do it just to see how much I remember...

------
irrumator
<http://comix.sourceforge.net/>

~~~
EwanG
Looks like a great viewer, but the library function looks like it requires me
to import everything I have, and then import new stuff as it comes along. That
might be slightly faster long term, but short term looks like a major issue.
Unless I'm missing something?

